
Building the Periscope Data Cache with Amazon Redshift - yarapavan
https://periscopedata.com/blog//building-the-periscope-cache-with-amazon-redshift.html
======
vgt
"we run our clusters at 50% utilization". This seems exceedingly wasteful.

